# Anybody familiar with the Prop-Aid?



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Howdy all...



Two times last summer I was over thirty miles offshore and spun a prop on one of my 225 Yamahas. I have been looking around recently for a spare "get me home" prop. I remembered seeing an advertisement for a product that will hold the prop in place at lower rpm's..up to 2500...and that will let me get up and run. I found it tonight online and here is the link...



PROP-AID



I am thinking this might be the trick. I am hoping someone has used this device before and can let me know if it works okay... Thanks for any help.



Ronnie


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Are you going to leave it on all the time. If so, you run the risk of hitting something and distroying your lower unit. If you are going to install it when you have spum the prop then why not just carry a spare prop. Another solution is to go with Quicksilver props with replacable hubs. 

A couple of reason for spun hubs. Hitting something, low water pump output causing the hub to get to hot, and old dried out hubs.


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

sos...



I plan on just using this attachment when I spin a prop well offshore. I have to get in the water to change out a prop and this looks like it would be a lot easier and cheaper than an extra prop. Just pull the cotter pin and washer...slide this thing onto the prop and take it easy going back in... A 1 hour run out turned into a 5 hour crawl back in last year....twice. If this thing will let me run at 2500 rpm and is easy to put on while being upside down, backwards and half underwater while hanging on with one hand a a toe....it might just work for me. Ordered one today..I will let you know soon. By the way it was $28.95 at Blue water Ship Store in Foley AL.



Ronnie


----------



## missprint (Oct 4, 2007)

it looks like hank parker will try and put his name on about anything these days.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

That looks like a good product, let us know how it does. Your topic got me to checking my on board gear. I have the stock prop and a wrong sized prop wrench from a previouse boat and no 2 x 4 which will be corrected.

Is it that difficult to change props versus putting on the Prop-Aid in case of failure?

What do you all carry on board in case of prop failure?

Thanks,


----------



## Bustin Benjies (Aug 25, 2008)

> *Negus 26 (2/25/2009)*Howdy all...
> 
> Two times last summer I was over thirty miles offshore and spun a prop on one of my 225 Yamahas. I have been looking around recently for a spare "get me home" prop. I remembered seeing an advertisement for a product that will hold the prop in place at lower rpm's..up to 2500...and that will let me get up and run. I found it tonight online and here is the link...
> 
> ...


In addition to this "Prop Aid" I would look into the real reason you spun two props...were they the same motor. The only time I can remember ever spining a prop was back when my dad an I were crappie fishing and he had an old Elgin outboard with the shear pin and we hit a stump or something. He would bust open the tool box and find "something" to replace the pin so we could make it back home.

Just wondering...

Bustin Benjies :usaflag


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Willie Nelson started this a couple years back, he used to do farm aid with Waylon and others now it is in the Keys and he has teamed up with Jimmy Buffet and they call it Prop Aid. 

Couldn't resist.........:letsdrink


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Bustin Benjies (3/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Negus 26 (2/25/2009)*Howdy all...
> ...




Bustin...



If you ain't "spinning props" you ain't racing.......or something like that.



I believe that the power of modern outboards has exceeded the mechanical ability of the props currently used. I talked to a bass fisherman recently who says all of the guys fishing competively spin props regularly. He is running a 300 on a bass boat. All it takes is a split second out of water for a prop to spin. Or just a slight bump on a sand bar or underwater trash. I spun the same prop twice last year on my port 225 Yamaha. Spun props happen regularly now on these large outboards and if you ain't ready to replace it, fix it or have an extra engine....it is going to be a looooonnnggg slow ride in from fifty miles offshore. At least that is if you fish where the big boys fish....



Ronnie


----------



## Bustin Benjies (Aug 25, 2008)

> *Negus 26 (3/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Bustin Benjies (3/4/2009)*
> ...


Sound a bit "sensitive" on the subject Ronnie...Did I sound at all like I was "calling you out" on your boat driving skills and abilities? I didn't think so. Your statement that the power of modern outboards exceeding the mechanical ability of props currently used may be true. But when you drop the hammers on a 10K #+ boat 50 miles off the beach with the thought of your power vs. mechanical ability of the props scenerio...It doesn't make sense to me. I tell you what, you continue your techniques as you see fit, I hope you win the race.

Bustin Benjies:usaflag


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

> *Bustin Benjies (3/5/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Negus 26 (3/5/2009)*
> ...








Bustin

Good Lord No!!!!



My response was a simple reply. I did not take your comments in any other way than just a discussion. Please refer to my exchange with Buzzard Bait about shrimping to see me get a little sensitive. I am hoping to learn from guys like you on here and was just promoting a continuing conversation rather than making a smart-alec remark. Please forgive me if you took it any way other than I meant it.

My comments are normally meant to ask or answer a question and hopefully produce a smile.



Ronnie


----------



## Bustin Benjies (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey Ronnie, no worries here. I'm runnin a pair of 200 hpdi's on a heavy boat and was hoping to gain some insight as to why it happened to you twice in a year. I would hate to have the same happen to me, I make the long runs also (well no so much last year with the fuel costs).

Bustin Benjies :usaflag


----------

